# Yolanda Griffith and DeLisha Milton-Jones accused of using false passports



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> WNBA All-Star forward Yolanda Griffith of the Monarchs and DeLisha Milton-Jones of the Los Angeles Sparks have been accused of using false passports, and their Russian team, UMMC Ekaterinburg, has been ousted from the EuroLeague semifinals.
> 
> FIBA Europe officials announced Thursday that UMMC Ekaterinburg, the defending Russian and European champions, would be disqualified and fined 75,000 euros - about $102,000 - for using ineligible players during the 2003-04 season. The team will appeal, according to its Web site.
> 
> ...


http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/story/8416492p-9345828c.html


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

That is sort of like the Little League Baseball players using fake birth certificates. Amazing. I am not sure how they thought they would get away with this considering these people are well known in the international basketball community.


----------



## bandanaman1998 (Jun 28, 2003)

Does anyone know the URL of the website referred to in the article? I'd like to keep up on WNBA players in foreign leagues, but it's difficult to find info.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

hmph..well it's not my business.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

wow.

Stuart


----------

